

Microsoft: Windows CE nearing end of life and we could start over - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/02/18/microsoft-windows-ce-is-closer-to-end-of-life-than-windows/

======
krschultz
It sounds like Singularity will have more influence over their next mobile OS
than over Windows.

